

Dealing with Timezones in PHP and MySQL - rduchnik
http://websanova.com/tutorials/php/timezones-the-right-way

======
oboizt
Thanks for posting. This is actually pretty critical to be aware of. I've seen
problems come up a handful of times when developers weren't paying attention
to timezones. The code was in one time zone and the database in another, so
things got messed up really fast.

